# Saunders wrist rocket Pro



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Talked with Saunders yesterday said my sling will be shipped out today 1/20/12 see if it happens heard a lot about it waiting for it for 3 weeks due to delays in getting them back in stock. Will keep you posted on this also I have heard a lot about this sling so every one keep you slings fingers crossed I get it.
If you have one post a Video of it in action maybe how it works folding it unfolding it etc.. if thats possible
or just tell me about it Thanks for replies.. Happy shooting


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's pretty self explanitory once you get it. Also I think there's instructions on the box.
I'm sure you'll like it, they're very different but alot of fun!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Got one for Xmas, but haven't had a chance to do more than a couple test shots, it's been too cold.. I like it though has a sort of cool factor that alot of other manufactured slingshots don't. it's a piece of cake to set up, the directions that come with it are are clear and not overly complicated. I'm not a huge fan of the band set that comes with it but that's easily rectified...


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I got the best I hope mambe flat bands they are supposed to be good so lets see what happens > I have a few Wrist Rocket slings so not worried about getting used to it but yea they look cool had to have one in the collection.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

i guess there's really nothing wrong with the bands, I'm just not liking the pouch and the edges of the bands don't feel smooth which probably is nothing more than the way they were cut..


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I just went to wal-mart and bought me a wrist rocket fold able slingshot. (Daisy)







Can't wait to shoot it tomorrow!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jesus Freak said:


> I just went to wal-mart and bought me a wrist rocket fold able slingshot. (Daisy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Saunders WRP is to a Daisy foldable as a Ferrari F40 is to my Mercury Tracer wagon.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> I just went to wal-mart and bought me a wrist rocket fold able slingshot. (Daisy) Can't wait to shoot it tomorrow!


The Saunders WRP is to a Daisy foldable as a Ferrari F40 is to my Mercury Tracer wagon.







[/quote]

Very true.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

My Field and Express band assemblies will work in the WRP for those that want a leather pouch! My light bands will also work if shimmed with .030 latex. My advice is not to use gum rubber in Saunders flat band slingshots as dome of it will stretch the cam retainer and can lead to latex bands not holding or even the retainer breaking in time. Saunders makes fine slingshots and are designed with upmost safety in mind. Please always insert bands as per instructions. If you buy a used Saunders flat band slingshot without instructions send me a PM and I will send a YouTube link to you. Here it is. -- Tex


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I got a set of the mamba bands with my WRP but yes I will watch the video. Thanks Tex I will also keep everyone posted on when I get my sling and shooting it will post a video testing it Thanks evryone for replies keep em coming.....


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Got my WRP from Saunders and yea it's cool took about 10 / 12 shots so far . 
Like it a lot . Will get with Tex about his bands . But it is. Very High tech and great sling to ad 
to my collection .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> I just went to wal-mart and bought me a wrist rocket fold able slingshot. (Daisy) Can't wait to shoot it tomorrow!


The Saunders WRP is to a Daisy foldable as a Ferrari F40 is to my Mercury Tracer wagon.







[/quote]

Very true.
[/quote]
the tracer wagon had its virtues. good times in that car


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> I just went to wal-mart and bought me a wrist rocket fold able slingshot. (Daisy) Can't wait to shoot it tomorrow!


The Saunders WRP is to a Daisy foldable as a Ferrari F40 is to my Mercury Tracer wagon.







[/quote]

Very true.
[/quote]
the tracer wagon had its virtues. good times in that car
[/quote]
Not mine, I hope!








I agree, it's a fine car but it's no F40!


----------



## TGPB (Mar 9, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> My Field and Express band assemblies will work in the WRP for those that want a leather pouch! My light bands will also work if shimmed with .030 latex. My advice is not to use gum rubber in Saunders flat band slingshots as dome of it will stretch the cam retainer and can lead to latex bands not holding or even the retainer breaking in time. Saunders makes fine slingshots and are designed with upmost safety in mind. Please always insert bands as per instructions. If you buy a used Saunders flat band slingshot without instructions send me a PM and I will send a YouTube link to you. Here it is. -- Tex


In this video you mentioned "your bands" Do you sell bands? If so what would you recommend for hunting with the Saunders Pro Wrist-Rocket?

Thanks


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I sent you a PM! -- Tex


----------

